# B-Day Present for my boyfriend!!?



## Love322 (Aug 11, 2012)

he's turning 16 &amp; we've been together for 4 months. 

I was thinking about giving him a wallet, earphones and a bracelet ( a guy one of course) 

What do you think about this present,,? is it good or not? please be honest.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 11, 2012)

How much will all that cost?


----------



## Love322 (Aug 11, 2012)

_Actually_, I bought it already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &amp; I'm not sure how much it was in total..but now I'm wondering if it _is _a good present or not..


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 11, 2012)

4 months isn't really that long so I would probably choose two of the three of those things and throw in something that doesn't cost anything, such as a gorgeous picture of you to go in that wallet or a mixed cd to go with the earphones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good luck, sweetie!


----------



## Love322 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 11, 2012)

> 4 months isn't really that long so I would probably choose two of the three of those things and throw in something that doesn't cost anything, such as a gorgeous picture of you to go in that wallet or a mixed cd to go with the earphones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Good luck, sweetie!


 That was why I asked cost... If you got all 3 for $20, that'd be fine. Any more than a $20 gift is too much for a 4mo relationship. I'd just give him the wallet. You can give him the the rest for Christmas.


----------



## Love322 (Aug 11, 2012)

You guys are right.. but I didn't spend all that much money. I just want to give him something that he'll like, and not look cheap.


----------



## Love322 (Aug 11, 2012)

One more question, should I put it in a gift bag?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 11, 2012)

Is the wallet boxed? If it is, wrap it with nice paper and a bow. If not, gift bag would be good.


----------



## Love322 (Aug 11, 2012)

No the wallet is not boxed, so I guess I will put it in a gift bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 11, 2012)

I love gift bags! You can reuse them.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 4 months isn't really that long so I would probably choose two of the three of those things and throw in something that doesn't cost anything, such as a gorgeous picture of you to go in that wallet or a mixed cd to go with the earphones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good luck, sweetie!


Great advice and a cute idea with the picture. Maybe a picture of the two of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love gift bags! You can reuse them.


 ...although most guys tend to throw gift wrap, even reusable ones like bags, straight into the trash lol.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 12, 2012)

he'll take it home with the bag anyways and if he shows his mom, his mom will take it.  That's what I do with my children's gift bags.  Someone will use it.

Anyways, its a hell of a lot easier to stick it in a bag than trying to wrap an unboxed wallet and make it look pretty.


----------

